# Paving my salt bin.



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

This week we will finally be paving our salt bin. I called our local asphalt plant and they quoted me prices of $52 a ton for base course and $56 a ton for top course. They deliver our salt by tri axle semi loads and will back onto the asphalt pad when they dump. My question is how thick should we lay the asphalt. Also how thick should the lifts of asphalt be before we compact them. 

Thanks in advance. I will post pics later this week


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I would do at least 6 inches with two inch lifts. If you have doubts just ask the asphalt provider your questions. That's what they do everyday and should tell you what you need to do.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks. I asked the gal at the asphalt plant a few questions and all she seemed to know was price and the days and times they made it.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

international salt in Morrisville . they did 6'' bc compressed to 5'' w/ 3'' top compressed to 2'' . 1500 ton a night for 5 weeks .


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

and yes , I was on the job . Thumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I wonder why they did not use Concrete??........:whistling:.....:laughing:


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Bituminous Concrete is a Fancy word for Asphalt...


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

To the OP, if you put down 5" of 25mm base course loose it will compact to 3.75" add to that 2" of 9mm wearing course it will hold up for quite some time and it will be over 5 inches thick. Any more than 2" of wearing the asphalt starts to move and push and you'll end up with ruts.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow....a simple post....wow

Some snow is need to ease tension.


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have paved a few salt bins for the railroad and the specs they have us use is binder lift at a compacted 3" & then surface lift at a compacted 2". All are holding just fine after several years.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for everyone's response.....enlightened my morning reading a bit. :laughing:


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

peteo1;1837133 said:


> To the OP, if you put down 5" of 25mm base course loose it will compact to 3.75" add to that 2" of 9mm wearing course it will hold up for quite some time and it will be over 5 inches thick. Any more than 2" of wearing the asphalt starts to move and push and you'll end up with ruts.


Exactly the kind of info I was looking for.. Thank you sir


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

brianbrich1;1837260 said:


> I have paved a few salt bins for the railroad and the specs they have us use is binder lift at a compacted 3" & then surface lift at a compacted 2". All are holding just fine after several years.


Again...exactly the kind of reply I was looking for. Thank you sir. :salute:


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Good advice from others.Make sure that your sub base is free from organics etc. (topsoil)Ideally you want to start on a nice compactable structural base ,no clay or unstable soils.If you want to go over board you could also put down some geotextile to firm it up. 2 lifts of at least 2" compacted and you'll be fine. btw,great prices for asphalt in your area,its well over 85$ in my area.


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

leigh;1837301 said:


> Good advice from others.Make sure that your sub base is free from organics etc. (topsoil)Ideally you want to start on a nice compactable structural base ,no clay or unstable soils.If you want to go over board you could also put down some geotextile to firm it up. 2 lifts of at least 2" compacted and you'll be fine. btw,great prices for asphalt in your area,its well over 85$ in my area.


46.50 binder and 50.50 surface for me south side of chicago using roughly about 5, 000-8000 ton annually.


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

mine is around 5 inches thick, base is chips and dust at 10 inches thick. still holding up after 11 years


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

3" of binder has held up in mine for 10 years now.


----------



## CamS (Nov 13, 2013)

Make sure the ground the trucks are backing off of to get onto the pad is at least level with it or the pad will crumble from the edge in


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

No mater what is on top make sure you have a good thick and compacted base of crusher run under


----------

